
1900 Edition of Ladies Home Journal Predictions for 2000 - b_emery
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7010/6635615985_633d660428_o.jpg
======
ChrisGranger
Some of these predictions are hilariously incorrect, like the extermination of
mosquitoes and flies, but several of them combine to pretty accurately predict
the internet.

~~~
b_emery
I was surprised at how true some of them are, at least in very general terms -
they got a lot of the broad trends correct, while the actual implementation
was unimaginable.

